# Poudre's Josh Ames dam demolition video



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=lu_TI_uJ9n8

And restoration of the Poudre river, colorado


----------



## jmcgreevy (May 5, 2012)

Yes! Roam free, Poudre!!!!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice!
Any dam removed is a good dam!

Now I like this one a bit better, cause you know, it's more "explosive"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubXmfUTTA4s


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice to see dams go, but we need the ones higher up to go, or at least have boat chutes, to allow a scenic float down into town.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ya got ta start sum where


Dave Frank said:


> Nice to see dams go, but we need the ones higher up to go, or at least have boat chutes, to allow a scenic float down into town.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

yak1 said:


> Ya got ta start sum where


True.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

We always thought, if you could somehow take out Flaming Gorge when Powell and Mead were full, you could clear the entire length of the Green and Colorado all the way to the gulf.

Probably not, but it would make a great movie.


----------

